# Sticky  A MUST read for custom strap makers and strap dealers!



## tribe125

This forum is a discussion forum.

Strap sellers who are not sponsors may post here, but may not use the forum as a signpost to any sales.

Several sales-related posts have recently been deleted. Threads that had effectively become running adverts have been closed.

Sponsors have a little more leeway (links, signatures, brand labels, etc), but it would be inappropriate to allow similar leeway to non-sponsors.

Strap sellers who wish to become sponsors should contact CMSgt Bo (Brad), the site Admin for details.


----------

